# Aufbau eines BIOFILMREAKTORS



## Gerhard_B (29. Aug. 2007)

Nach dem ich hier nun so ziemlich alles über den Biofilmreaktor gelesen habe, was ich finden konnte, auch die weiterführenden Links und Quellen quergelesen habe, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ist so ein Teil von innen aufgebaut. So wie es sich liest, ist das äußere Rohr "nur" mit weiteren kleineren Rohren bestückt, die als Siedlungsfläche für den Biofilm dienen sollen.
Welchen Durchmesser haben diese inneren Rohre ?
Da sich der Biofilm ja eigentlich nach einer gewissen Zeit von alleine einstellen soll (so hört es sich wenigstens an) sollte es doch durchaus möglich sein so einen Filter nachzubauen.
Das das ganze nur mit entsprechender Vorfilterung vernünftig funktionieren kann ist ja bereits ausreichend erwähnt worden.


----------



## karsten. (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Aufbau eines BIOFILMREAKTORS*

Hallo

schönes Thema  

BIO-FILM-*REAKTOR*S

ein wirklich großes Wort !   

wie aber grenzt sich so ein Teil in seiner Leistung 
von dem Film in jeglicher Verrohrung und allen Behälterflächen 
und allen untergetauchten Oberflächen ab ? (Teich ,Substrat,Filter spez.Kaldnes)  


mfG


----------



## Gerhard_B (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Aufbau eines BIOFILMREAKTORS*

Das ist eine gute Frage, die dir sicherlich die Experten beantworten können !


----------



## Platinium76 (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Aufbau eines BIOFILMREAKTORS*

mich würde auch interessieren, wie so ein bio-film-reaktor aufgebaut ist....

man sieht von aussen immer nur ein 20´KG-Rohr, aber was kommt da rein....

könnte man dann ein 150 cm langes KG-Rohr einfach an die 7 mtr Rückfluss-Leitung vom Filter zwischenhängen ?


----------



## karsten. (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Aufbau eines BIOFILMREAKTORS*



			
				Gerhard_B schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine gute Frage, die dir sicherlich die Experten beantworten können !




 ICH kenne leider NUR Teich-biofilmreaktoren-experten mit einem Dollarzeichen im Auge !  


mfG


----------



## zaphod (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Aufbau eines BIOFILMREAKTORS*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> BIO-FILM-*REAKTOR*S
> ein wirklich großes Wort !



 hört sich für mich wie ein Eierschalensollbruchstellenerzeuger an - je nach Vorliebe tuts aber ein Löffel oder Messer auch...


----------



## zaphod (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aufbau eines BIOFILMREAKTORS*

Hallo, 

wegen einiger aktueller Beiträge nochmal zurück zum Biofilm(-Reaktor) - 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6499
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6500

Der "Biofilm-Reaktor" ist ja scheinbar nichts anderes als ein KG2000-Rohr mit nem zusätzlichen Riffelrohr im Inneren. Auf dem Riffelrohr soll sich dann ein "besonders dicker" Biofilm bilden. Der "Reaktor" wird dann mit den ohnehin natürlich im Teich vorkommenden Bakterien geimpft. Also keine große Technik, lediglich eine Oberflächenvergrößerung, die, wie Karsten ja schon schrieb, genauso durch


> jegliche Verrohrung und alle Behälterflächen und alle untergetauchten Oberflächen (Teich ,Substrat,Filter spez.Kaldnes)


erreicht wird. 
Der Biofilm ist nicht substratgebunden, daher halte ich es für fragwürdig (wenn auch nicht abwegig mangels größerer Oberfläche), das (falsche oder fehlende) Substrat für eine mangelhafte Wasserqualität verantwortlich zu machen, denn ein Biofilm kann sich genausogut auf Steinen, Folie und wohl auch Pflanzen genau wie auf Rohren oder sonstiger Technik und Material bilden (- auf Fischen auch?)
Sobald irgendetwas "glitschig" ist, ist ein Biofilm da (oder im Fall der Fische eine Schleimhaut - aber ist das nicht auch ein Biofilm?  ). 
Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, geht natürlich eine Oberflächenvergrößerung mit einer Vergrößerung des Biofilms einher - aber wie wichtig ist dabei die Bewegung des Wassers? Ich nehme an, das soll wohl das "Geheimnis" des "Biofilm-Reaktors" sein, nämlich: die permanente Bewegung des Wassers und damit die ständige Neuversorgung der Bakterien mit ihrem lecker-frischen Futter. 
Theoretisch könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass allein durch die wenig-gebremste Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wassers den Bakterien mehr Nahrung zugeführt wird, als im bremsenden Filter oder an der Folie, an der das Wasser eher ruht und sie dadurch besser arbeiten können?
Setzen, 6! - oder könnte das so in etwa theoretisch möglicherweise villeicht  hinkommen?


----------



## chromis (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aufbau eines BIOFILMREAKTORS*

Hi,

ich muss gestehen, dass ich so ein Teil noch nie gesehen habe. Irgendwie bringe ich das wie Karsten mit den Dollarzeichen in den Augen der Verkäufer in  Verbindung, vielleicht noch ein Schuss Esoterik dazu  

Wenn's nicht gerade einer der wenigen rein mechanischen oder chemischen  Filter ist, dann kann man alle Filter als Biofilmreaktoren bezeichnen. Alle Filtermaterialien egal ob Keramik, Plastik oder sonstige Materialien sind nur dazu da, ihre Oberfläche als Siedlungssubstrat für den Biofilm zur Verfügung zu stellen. Viel wichtiger ist jedoch, dass in diesen Filtern sich Mulm sammeln kann, der einfach ausgedrückt, eine Konzentration wichtiger und für das Ökosystem Teich oder Aquarium positiver Bakterien ist. Deshalb haben Filter mit geringerer Fließgeschwindigkeit deutlich bessere Abbauleistungen vorzuweisen. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Platinium76 (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aufbau eines BIOFILMREAKTORS*

könnte man dann evtl ein 200´er KG-Rohr nehmen (250 cm lang), 2 Reduzierungen auf 40´er Schlauch und das Rohr mit Bio Bällen, Kaldness bzw __ Hel-X befüllen und einfach an den Rücklauf zum Teich ??


----------



## zaphod (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Aufbau eines BIOFILMREAKTORS*

Hallo Sascha, 

eine Empfehlung des "Erfinders" dieses Systems:
"Teich mit ca. 10 cbm, Röhrensystem mit 75 mm Durchmesser eine Länge von ca. 2,5 Metern und ein Volumenäquivalent von ca. 8000 ccm - ausreichend bei pro cbm ca. 20-30 cm Fisch." 
Quelle: http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/foru...ys=0&postorder=asc/?q=biofilmreaktor&start=40
Ab Seite 5 dieses Threads wird der "Biofilmreaktor" behandelt, Herr J.S. stellt sich den Fragen einiger User. 
(Wenn es ein Problem mit dem Link zu diesem Forum gibt, bitte löschen, damit hab ich wiederum kein Problem...)

Der genaue Aufbau ist etwas unklar, auf ein oder mehr Seiten wurde von einem Riffelrohr im Inneren gesprochen, 
auf anderen von "Immobilisationseinheiten", welche Kaldnes oder __ Hel-X nicht unähnlich sehen... 
Auf Seite 23 der Dissertation von J.S. wird der Versuchsaufbau beschrieben, daher tendiere ich zu Kaldnes/Hel-X als Biofilmträger:


Weiterhin ist an verschiedenen Stellen zu lesen, dass sich vor dem Einsatz dieses Systems keine Schwebalgen im Teich befinden sollen und eine Grobvorfilterung stattfinden soll - ansonsten werden sich die Rohre wahrscheinlich relativ schnell zusetzen. 

Der Reaktor hört sich für mich inzwischen (nach einiger Leküre) recht interessant an, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass zum Aufbau des Biofilm Herr J.S. eingeschaltet werden muss - das passiert sicher von alleine (fast) genausogut - was er eigentlich auch nicht abstreitet, er kanns als Biologe anscheinend nur gezielter und schneller. 

Der Reaktor ist ja nun scheinbar im Prinzip wirklich nichts anderes als ein "normaler" Filter mit Kaldnes oder sonst. Material gefüllt. 

Aber die Fließgeschwindigkeit und Verwirbelung des Wassers in den Rohren halte ich für einen nicht zu vernachlässigenden Aspekt. Natürlich verhindert zu viel Strömung eine ausreichende Verweildauer der Nährstoffe am Biofilm, aber mit zunehmender Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wird auch die Menge der zu verstoffwechselnden Nährstoffe am Biofilm erhöht - ich denke hier muss man wohl testen (Pumpenleitung, Rohrdurchmesser, -Länge, -Befüllung...), welche Geschwindigkeit die richtige wäre - vielleicht hat der Erfinder des Reaktors (neben dem fertigaufgebauten Biofilm) darin den Vorteil gegenüber einem Selberbauer? 

Trotzdem werde ich weiter überlegen, ob es lohnt/effizient machbar ist, für meinen im nächsten Jahr anstehenden Filterbau ein solches System zu integrieren. 
Richtig weiterhelfen kann ich aber leider nicht, da mein "Wissen" bzgl. Eigenbaufilter nur thoretisch und angelesen ist...


----------

